# Blue or not?



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

So a question of all ages.. was is a blue shrimp?
I got the two little guys at petco a few weeks ago. They look like they are having a good time and not to long ago I seen little ones. yay!!! 
But is this a blue shrimp or just something that is made blue?
What ever they are I'll still luv them!


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

That's NOT a shrimp it looks like a blue crayfish or crawdad make sure you don't have any smaller fish in there he or she will eat them and also them things get VERY big... Watch out Petco false advertises good luck with the crayfish .


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

AAAAH! not shrimp... but crayfish?????? I'll eat them first! lol


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

Both are Malayan shrimps, some call it rainbow shrimps. Not pure blue, color can change depend on the environment.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure what kind it is but I am sure that is a shrimp and not a cray.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Can you take a picture of the front of the blue guy? Also check this link out click me


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

it's definitely not a cray! g whiz!

Good find from Petco though! The light line down the spine makes me think it's a Neocaridina species of shrimp. My RCS variants have the same light spine line characteristic as well. As a matter of fact, one of my RCS, at night, gets to be very close to that blue/purple hue, but with the light spine line also.

very cool either way!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

Caridina sp. "Malaya"


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice find. My petco's never have any exciting shrimp.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

PEW!!!!! I did not think it was a cray fish.... BUT you never know!!
About a month ago the two turned a bit brown, I'm guessing it could be the brown algae diet. But now I'm getting a bit of green algae and they are turning back to a blue color. (they don't eat anything I put in there for them.......) SO it could be Malayan!! yay! thanks guys

OOh did I say that i'm a proud shrimp grandma! yeah, I seen 3 little ones... SO there must be more.
I'll see if I could take a picture.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

this shrimp is also called blueberry shrimp. I got a several of these and this is the color they turned into after a several weeks.









looks to me like a neocaridina sp.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I order these from wholesale all the time and it is called blue berry. and they did have light blue color baby everytime I got them. I only see a few of them changing color like brown after they ate Tetra Bit.

They all do come in that dark blue but the babies was never that blue.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

We all been fooled!
But I wonder how the pet store made them so blue. hmm
I wont do it tho. I don't think feeding the shrimp something weird is a good idea. 

by the way tex. nice pic.. what camera do you use?


----------

